# Dont use wax on a white car!



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

pretty pleased getting my car on the autoglym FB page!

love this clowns comment...

https://www.facebook.com/#!/autoglym/posts/690246207662618?comment_id=7178570&notif_t=like

Apparently, don't use wax on a white car guys!! you have been warned!!


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hope the paint doesn't fall off :thumb:


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

I cant see it, I dont have fb access in my work..


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

i think he is hald right just very misguided. i have always been a wax man but i have some sonax PNS to try but i am led to believe with silver and white cars then sealants give a better look. Again that said beauty is in the eye of the beholder lol


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Haha, what a plonker. Think I might go and "like" the numpties post...:lol:

Car looks great BTW.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Any chance if a quote or screenshot for the few non-fb lot


----------



## luke-m-j (Aug 29, 2008)

M1pui it's literally just a guy saying don't use wax on white cars, followed by a few people asking why and finally AG saying its fine.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

LSpec said:


> I cant see it, I dont have fb access in my work..


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Misguided.

Great car btw :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Haha, PMSL. You better get it off quick before this happens...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Is he not trying to say the sealants give a better finish on White than Wax:thumb: Just like the debates on here re wax or sealants certain colours sometimes look better with sealants some with wax?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Is he not trying to say the sealants give a better finish on White than Wax:thumb: Just like the debates on here re wax or sealants certain colours sometimes look better with sealants some with wax?


That's what i thought.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I for one have always been an advocate of using Werkstat or AF on my white car. The other week I tried some AG HD Wax on it and was very impressed, needless to say I will probably swap now between the two when the summer comes.

Oh, and it hasn't gone yellow yet


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Scotty Pro said:


> Well I for one have always been an advocate of using Werkstat or AF on my white car. The other week I tried some AG HD Wax on it and was very impressed, needless to say I will probably swap now between the two when the summer comes.
> 
> Oh, and it hasn't gone yellow yet


But there are many other sealants to try:thumb:
Its what makes you happy you have got the best result possible with the effort ain't it ?


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

Looking good Jamie lad!

Michael


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers guys, maybe he came across as a bit odd at first with just the statement 'dont use wax!!!!' he could have been saying its pointless waxing/cleaning white etc but if its Ref. sealants etc then maybe fair point , but should still have been cleaer in his first post- n00b :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I agree never again would i wax a white car.

This is my white Range Rover Sport after a wax.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Is he not trying to say the sealants give a better finish on White than Wax:thumb: Just like the debates on here re wax or sealants certain colours sometimes look better with sealants some with wax?


Was my first thoughts, but he does follow up by saying wax leaves a yellow tint to white cars though.

Wonder what/where he's had that happen with.


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

m1pui said:


> Was my first thoughts, but he does follow up by saying wax leaves a yellow tint to white cars though.
> 
> Wonder what/where he's had that happen with.


137.5 coats of Dodo's Orange Crush.....?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

He's obviously been using the best wax for yellow paint on a white car. Jeez, some people.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jay_bmw said:


> Cheers guys, maybe he came across as a bit odd at first with just the statement 'dont use wax!!!!' he could have been saying its pointless waxing/cleaning white etc but if its Ref. sealants etc then maybe fair point , but should still have been cleaer in his first post- n00b :lol:


From the post it would seem he is a member here, trouble is that some are in the mindset that if lots say it then the lots are correct and the minority are incorrect, then I always think of Noah and the Ark 
Irrespective of colour, I favour wax compared to a sealant, and I will always wax my white car. :thumb:


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

I've applied waxes to a pearl white RS clio 200 with no issues myself!


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

I must admit I've had some strange effects after waxing a white car. It became smooth to the touch, looked to have a deep shine, and believe it or not when it rained all of the water fell off in round droplets. Never again!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Chappie got lost in translation Its the old controversy Wax vs sealants


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

What is Facebook?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Must admit I prefer sealants to waxes on whites, BUT this is just my opinion

Like a lot of detailing, it's a personal thing :thumb:


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Christian6984 said:


> Haha, PMSL. You better get it off quick before this happens...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Is he not trying to say the sealants give a better finish on White than Wax:thumb: Just like the debates on here re wax or sealants certain colours sometimes look better with sealants some with wax?


Thanks for clearing that up Derek , I thought for a moment that if you put wax on a white car .... it turns it into a BMW :doublesho


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

Kiashuma said:


> I agree never again would i wax a white car.
> 
> This is my white Range Rover Sport after a wax.


Brilliant


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

pmsl that's made my morning.
nice car fella


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Derek , I thought for a moment that if you put wax on a white car .... it turns it into a BMW :doublesho


I will let you know:lol: got a white Seat Ibiza to do I will try the wax and let you know if it turns into a 1 series, if so I think you may be onto something here


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kiashuma said:


> I agree never again would i wax a white car.
> 
> This is my white Range Rover Sport after a wax.


Brilliant:lol:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Kiashuma said:


> I agree never again would i wax a white car.
> 
> This is my white Range Rover Sport after a wax.


:lol::lol:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

hahaha absolutely hilarious! Where do people get their info?!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

V3nom said:


> hahaha absolutely hilarious! Where do people get their info?!


Ironically, he refers to detailing world in one post.

"Have a look on detailing world. Lots of tests been conducted by reputable members and even manufacturers. Not saying it applies to all waxes but definitely some."

So is he a member or a 'lurker'?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Just added my 'peneth' in that maybe what he worded it wrongly or taken in a way not meant by him.


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

Didn't Dodo show a bonnet showing how there waxes showed of the colour charging or am i making that up? 

Michael


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

Dodo done a test showing that colour charged waxes do leave traces of colour


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I used wax on Albartho, and he's still white.


----------

